# “EL PUENTE DE LONDRES SE HA CAÍDO “



## Cave canum (8 Sep 2022)

Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.

EDITO: Si muere en Balmoral no se aplicaría la ”OPERACION PUENTE DE. LONDRES” sino la OPERACIÓN UNICORNIO”. Los ingleses asearse no, pero las tonterías estas les encantan.









Operation Unicorn: what happens if the Queen dies in Scotland


Operation Unicorn is a plan for if The Queen dies while in residence in Scotland while Operation London Bridge is the plan for Her Majesty if she dies in residence at Buckingham Palace




www.scottishdailyexpress.co.uk













'London Bridge is down': the secret plan for the days after the Queen’s death


The long read: She is venerated around the world. She has outlasted 12 US presidents. She stands for stability and order. But her kingdom is in turmoil, and her subjects are in denial that her reign will ever end. That’s why the palace has a plan.




www.theguardian.com





*Operación Puente de Londres: Las 27 cosas secretas que sucederán cuando la tragedia llegue a la monarquía*

Estas son las 27 cosas más importantes que sucederán cuando la Operación Puente de Londres entre en acción, como reveló una investigación del Guardian.
*1. Se contactará con el Primer Ministro*
El Primer Ministro será el primero en ser notificado
La secretaria privada de la Reina será la primera funcionaria en ocuparse de las noticias de su muerte. Será su trabajo ponerse en contacto con quien sea PM en ese momento.
*2. "El puente de Londres está caído"*
La noticia se extendrá en silencio y en secreto con los funcionarios públicos diciendo que "El puente de Londres está caído" en mensajes seguros y conversaciones telefónicas.
Los nombres en clave anteriores para otras muertes reales incluyen "Hyde Park Corner" para George VI y "Tay Bridge" para los planes funerarios de la Reina Madre y la Princesa Diana.
*3. Las noticias se internacionalizarán desde un "lugar no revelado" en Londres*
La noticia será distribuida por el Centro de Respuesta Global del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, que tiene su sede en un "lugar no revelado" en Londres.
El centro informará a los 15 gobiernos fuera del Reino Unido, donde la Reina también es la jefa de estado, y a las otras 36 naciones de la Mancomunidad para las que ha servido como figura simbólica.
*4. Flash de noticias*
Con los gobiernos informados, el siguiente será la prensa mundial.
El anuncio de la muerte de la reina Isabel saldrá simultáneamente en un boletín de noticias a la Asociación de Prensa y a otros medios de comunicación globales.
*5. Se pondrán brazaletes negros*
Los funcionarios profundizarán en los armarios que a menudo no se molestan.
Se usarán brazaletes negros de tres y un cuarto de pulgada de ancho en el brazo izquierdo.
*6. Aviso de bordes negros en las puertas del Palacio de Buckingham*





Se colgará un aviso de bordes negros en las puertas del Palacio de Buckingham
(Imagen: PA)
Un hombre de a pie de luto fijará un aviso con bordes negros a las puertas del Palacio de Buckingham.
*7. El sitio web del Palacio de Buckingham entrará en modo de duelo*
Al mismo tiempo que los avisos públicos salen afuera, el sitio web del palacio se suavizará para que se convierta en una sola página respetuosa, con texto sobre un fondo oscuro.
*8. La BBC comenzará a usar un sistema especial*
RATS significa "sistema de transmisión de alerta de radio": es algo que la mayoría del personal de la BBC solo ha visto aparentemente en las pruebas.
Comenzó su vida en la década de 1930 y fue diseñado para soportar un ataque al país.
Nunca se suele usar, no se confiará en nada más para correr la voz sobre la muerte de la Reina.
*9. Lucha por la cobertura de noticias*
"Mrs Robinson" aparentemente ha sido un nombre en clave para la muerte de la Reina en ITV y Sky durante años.
Periódicos como The Guardian y The Times tienen historias fijadas a la pared en las oficinas de Kings Cross y London Bridge, listas para ser lanzadas cuando se haga el anuncio trascendental.
Las emisoras ya han firmado enormes ofertas, al parecer, asegurando a los expertos reales de forma exclusiva para los días previos al funeral.
*10. Se utilizarán "luces de obit" azules para la radio comercial*
Las emisoras de radio no podrán reproducir canciones optimistas
La primera señal de que algo anda mal podría ser una canción triste que sale en la radio.
Detrás de escena en tu estación de radio favorita, un sistema de luces azules debería haber empezado a parpadear.
Las "luces de obit" se prueban una vez a la semana y alertan al DJ para que llegue a las noticias lo antes posible.
Incluso las emisoras de radio del hospital tienen listas de reproducción adecuadas preparadas.
*11. Corbatas negras en las noticias de televisión*
Los programas programados se detendrán en tu televisor: BBC One, Two y Four se fusionarán, desvaneciendo en las noticias.
El himno nacional tocará de fondo, los lectores de noticias aparecerán vestidos con trajes negros y corbatas negras.
Se mostrará un estándar real en la pantalla.
*12. La gente se irá a casa del trabajo temprano*
Es probable que la muerte de la Reina signifique que muchas personas se irán a casa del trabajo temprano.
Dependerá de cuándo se anuncien las noticias y de lo que hagas para ganarte la vida.
Pero un estado de ánimo de duelo nacional puede exigir que muchos negocios y lugares de trabajo cierren.
*14. Los pilotos se lo dirán a los pasajeros*
Los pilotos informarán a los pasajeros
Si estás en la pista del aeropuerto de Heathrow o Gatwick, es posible que el piloto de tu avión te haga noticie la noticia.
El día del anuncio, habrá una sensación de sombría urgencia.
*15. Si la Reina está en el extranjero, se le llevará un ataúd*
¿Qué pasa si la Reina está de visita al extranjero cuando pasa?
Un avión BAe 146 del escuadrón No 32 de la RAF, conocido como Royal Flight, despegará desde Northolt, en el extremo occidental de Londres, con un ataúd a bordo.
Los funerarios reales, Leverton & Sons, mantienen listo lo que llaman un "aúd de primera llamada" en caso de emergencias reales.
*16. El cuerpo volverá a la sala del trono del Palacio de Buckingham*
No importa cuándo o dónde tenga lugar la muerte de la Reina, su cuerpo será llevado de vuelta a la sala del trono en el Palacio de Buckingham.
Habrá un altar, un estándar real y cuatro guardias granaderos con sombreros de piel de oso, que, por supuesto, se inclinarán por respeto.
*17. El príncipe Carlos se convertirá en rey*





El príncipe Carlos se convertirá en rey
(Imagen: PA)
En algún momento, el príncipe Carlos se dará cuenta de que es el rey.
Sus hermanos le besarán las manos con ceremonias.
Charles tendrá una gran voz en algunos aspectos de los días posteriores a la muerte de su madre.
Otras partes de los procedimientos se establecerán en piedra después de años de planificación.
Será en el llamado "D+1", el día después de la muerte, que Carlos será proclamado oficialmente rey.
Él pronunciará sus primeras palabras como monarca en St. Palacio de Santiago.
*18. Los equipos de noticias se reunirán en lugares previamente acordados*
Los cables de fibra óptica corren debajo del centro comercial, lo que permite a las emisoras hacer lo suyo en ocasiones especiales como Royal Weddings.
Sin embargo, después de la muerte de la Reina, el nivel de interés será aún mayor de lo habitual.
Los lugares específicos junto a Canada Gate, en la parte inferior de Green Park, ya han sido acordados por la BBC, ITV, Sky y otros.
*19. Anuncio en el punto medio de Londres*
Con Carlos ya juramento entre bastidores, el Rey de Armas de la Liga y media docena de otros heraldos se subirán a un carruaje y viajarán a la estatua de Carlos I, en la base de Trafalgar Square, que marca el punto medio oficial de Londres, y volverán a leer las noticias.
*20. Saludo con pistola de Hyde Park*
Un saludo de 41 armas, casi siete minutos de artillería, será disparado desde Hyde Park.
*21. Más trompetas en la City de Londres*
Se encadenará un cordón rojo al otro lado de la carretera fuera de las Reales Cortes de Justicia, en el antiguo límite de la City de Londres.
El mariscal de la ciudad estará esperando a caballo.
Los heraldos serán autorizados formalmente a entrar en la ciudad, antes de ir a usar más trompetas y más anuncios: en el Royal Exchange y luego en una reacción en cadena en todo el país.
*22. El ataúd de la reina se trasladará al Westminster Hall*





El ataúd de la Reina se trasladará al Westminster Hall
(Imagen: Registro diario)
D+4, el cuarto día después del fallecimiento de la Reina, verá su ataúd trasladado al Westminster Hall para estar en estado durante cuatro días.
Un gran desfile militar verá el ataúd transportado por el centro comercial, a través de Horse Guards y más allá del Cenotafio.
*23. Las coronas del ataúd se renovarán cada día*
Las coronas florales más frescas e impresionantes se renovarán en el ataúd de la Reina todos los días.
*24. Joyas limpias el día del funeral*
El funeral será en "D+9". En la mañana de la ceremonia, que tendrá lugar en la Abadía de Westminster, las joyas de la corona se limpiarán meticulosamente.
*25. Las tiendas cerrarán*
La mayoría de los días libres estarán en la espera del día del funeral de Su Majestad. Las tiendas cerrarán o abrirán por horario reducido.
El mercado de valores tampoco abrirá por el día.
*26. Servicios de la iglesia y reuniones conmemorativas en estadios de fútbol*





Los servicios de la iglesia se llevarán a cabo la noche antes del funeral
(Imagen: Martin Burton/SussexLive)
La noche anterior al funeral, se celebrarán los servicios de la iglesia.
Se cree que en pueblos y ciudades más grandes, habrá demanda de servicios conmemorativos en estadios de fútbol y otros lugares grandes.
*27. Big Ben atacará a las 9 de la mañana del día del funeral*
Uno de los momentos más memorables y conmovedores de la Operación Puente de Londres será probablemente cuando Big Ben ataque a las 9 a.m. del día del funeral.
Su martillo estará cubierto con una almohadilla de cuero de siete decimosextas de pulgada de grosor, y sonará en tonos apagados.
A las 11 de la mañana, el ataúd llegará a las puertas de la Abadía de Westminster y la nación guardará silencio.


----------



## Cave canum (8 Sep 2022)

Up


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck the queen


----------



## Kholl (8 Sep 2022)

No me extraña semejante despliegue, llevan preparandolo desde hace muuuuchos años


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Sep 2022)

Tanto show para dar tierra a una vieja que ya es un cadáver andante. Si hasta su hijo está más para allá que para acá.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (8 Sep 2022)

Cuando la vieja rosque preparaos para un mes de las televisiones dando la matraca con el funeshow que le montaran los piratas.


----------



## el ganador (8 Sep 2022)

Menudo coñazo


----------



## Trollaco del copón (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Coviban (8 Sep 2022)

Lo celebraré


----------



## blahblahblah (8 Sep 2022)

me encanta que el teatro esté tan guionizado


creo que hasta un niño de cinco años se moriría del cringe al leer cosas como
_Nunca se suele usar, no se confiará en nada más para correr la voz sobre la muerte de la Reina._​


----------



## ANS² (8 Sep 2022)

patadón y al arcén con la viega


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## theelf (8 Sep 2022)

Me importa una real mierda


----------



## Señor Manolo (8 Sep 2022)

No morirá nunca, sólo volverá a su planeta, cómo Goku.


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Sep 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Cuando la vieja rosque preparaos para un mes de las televisiones dando la matraca con el funeshow que le montaran los piratas.



Esta cuando casque va a acabar con la pandemia, con los problemas energéticos y con la guerra de Putin. Solo se hablará de ella y de su funeral en la tele.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Sep 2022)

Ahora solo falta que se vayan los cuervos De la Torre y Felipe VI mande la flota imperial a recuperar lo que es nuestro.


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Sep 2022)

ese dia descorcharé una botella de bezoya reserva, para poder mear mirando a la perfida albión.


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## GatoAzul (8 Sep 2022)

Toda la mañana escuchando lo mismo ...

London Bridge is falling down,
Falling down, falling down.
London Bridge is falling down,
My fair lady


----------



## adal86 (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me encanta la cara de apesadumbrados de los tíos que cargan con el ataúd. Eso seguro que se entrena. Me imagino a los tíos ensayando varios meses antes para tener esa cara durante las horas que dure el entierro, y un "monitor", en una de las veces, diciendo: "Steven, se te escapó un gesto de normalidad, ¡por favor ten cuidado! Una hora más de ensayo".


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (8 Sep 2022)

TodaVia NO!

Coming nsoon...!






Humor - Hilo de seguimiento: Isabel II de Inglaterra bajo observacion medica, se rumorea que muy grave


Hagan sus apuestas caballeros & caballeras.... -La espichara en Escocia? -Cuantos dias OFF de luto nos daran ? -Se saltaran al Orejas y pondran a Wills a pelito? -No se corten con el humor negro. Es lo que Su Majestad hubiese querido. Todo esto y mas, en ESTE HILO durante las proximas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Elbrujo (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me importa un putisima mierda lo que pase en el pais pirata


----------



## LMLights (8 Sep 2022)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> fuck the queen


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Señor Manolo (8 Sep 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Me encanta la cara de apesadumbrados de los tíos que cargan con el ataúd. Eso seguro que se entrena. Me imagino a los tíos ensayando varios meses antes para tener esa cara durante las horas que dure el entierro, y un "monitor", en una de las veces, diciendo: "Steven, se te escapó un gesto de normalidad, ¡por favor ten cuidado! Una hora más de ensayo".



Ay, si de mi dependiera organizar el cortejo...



Además que ésto es más realista a lo que es la población de la puta isla ahora mismo.


----------



## brickworld (8 Sep 2022)

Santos cojones ya tenemos turra para unas semanas dando por culo con esto

VAYA PUTA MIERDA JODER
Jodida sociedad borrega lo mejor es irse a tomar por culo donde no haya tanta gilipollez mediática


----------



## skinnyemail (8 Sep 2022)

Va un último empujón y al hoyo.


Y después el Borbón


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> *Se pondrán brazaletes negros*
> Los funcionarios



Esto es maravilloso.

Qué cosas van con la paga de Funci.


----------



## Kenthomi (8 Sep 2022)

A ver cuando Dan la puta noticia


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Sep 2022)

Es hora de hora república británica


----------



## MrDanger (8 Sep 2022)

No va a morir, es un anunaki.


----------



## parcifal (8 Sep 2022)

El puente se ha caído? un atentado? un terremoto?
Qué fuerte me parece


----------



## Cave canum (8 Sep 2022)

Los malditos piratas son unos bichos de cuidado. No se les escapa una. Ahora resulta que la “Operación Puente de Londres” es el protocolo previsto si Isabel II muere el palacio de Buckinghan, porque si muere en Escocia el protocolo a seguir ea la OPERACIÓN UNICORNIO 









Operation Unicorn: what happens if the Queen dies in Scotland


Operation Unicorn is a plan for if The Queen dies while in residence in Scotland while Operation London Bridge is the plan for Her Majesty if she dies in residence at Buckingham Palace




www.scottishdailyexpress.co.uk


----------



## Decipher (8 Sep 2022)

Solo muda la piel.


----------



## MAUSER (8 Sep 2022)

Y qué coño importan en España esas mierdas?, Como si se quieren morir todos.... vaya preocupación que tengo con que la diñe la vieja alcohólica esa que está en el castillo pirata de Valmoral.


----------



## Gubelkian (8 Sep 2022)

Kholl dijo:


> No me extraña semejante despliegue, llevan preparandolo desde hace muuuuchos años



Desde luego no podrán decir que les pilló de sorpresa.

De hecho, es probable que ya haya muerto de viejo más de un planificador de la operación.


----------



## Cave canum (8 Sep 2022)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Desde luego no podrán decir que les pilló de sorpresa.
> 
> De hecho, es probable que ya haya muerto de viejo más de un planificador de la operación.



Acabo de editar el primer post porque si muere en Balmoral hay otro protocolo, la “Operación Unicornio”. Apuesto a que hay varias personas dedicadas sólo a estos menesteres. Cómo sabía la biega que la pompa y el boato mantienen las distancias y aumentan la admiración. Total, igualita que la Leti


----------



## IVNP71 (8 Sep 2022)

Grande Polonia y grande el Reino Unido!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## tHE DOG. (8 Sep 2022)

Se les ha acabado el adrenocromo de niños rubios con la crisis de natalidad blanca y empiezan a morirse los vampiros


----------



## randomizer (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## LMLights (8 Sep 2022)

parcifal dijo:


> El puente se ha caído? un atentado? un terremoto?
> Qué fuerte me parece





STRIKE, STRIKE, RIPPER STRIKE.............RIP.



tHE DOG. dijo:


> Se les ha acabado el adrenocromo de niños rubios con la crisis de natalidad blanca y empiezan a morirse los vampiros


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Sep 2022)

Mearemos apuntando hacia Inglaterra, y si hubiera suertecilla y les explota un submarino nuclear en el Támesis, o se hunde la isla, o algo por el estilo, además cagaremos orientando el truño a gran putaña.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Sep 2022)

Que carajo me importa que se muera la depravada arpía viciosa.
Mientras no me informen que la que ha caído y se ha hundido en el mar es la completa Isla de Mierda, no me hablen, no me interesa.


----------



## midelburgo (8 Sep 2022)

*27. Big Ben atacará a las 9 de la mañana del día del funeral.

28. Le clavaran una estaca de madera de haya alemana en el corazon, no sea que resucite como vampiro.

29. La porcion de poblacion que todos sabemos procedera a asaltar supermercados y a llevarse televisores de 50 pulgadas, como homenaje.*


----------



## Visilleras (8 Sep 2022)

Y luego la peña cree que las conspiraciones no existen, ni que las élites tienen sus códigos porque son "cosas demasiado complejas y simbólicas"

Ya, claro


----------



## Ibar (8 Sep 2022)

¡Corre Froilán!


----------



## fluffy (8 Sep 2022)

Ya estamos en el punto 11, no?


----------



## Juan Niebla (8 Sep 2022)

El preparao 2


----------



## Hanselcat (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.
> 
> EDITO: Si muere en Balmoral no se aplicaría la ”OPERACION PUENTE DE. LONDRES” sino la OPERACIÓN UNICORNIO”. Los ingleses asearse no, pero las tonterías estas les encantan.
> 
> ...



Menuda sarta de gilipolleces. Ni que fuesen estos ingleses argentinos.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Sep 2022)

Aquí aremos operación mear hacia backinjam


----------



## kabeljau (8 Sep 2022)

A observar si hay elementos masónicos y esas cosas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Sep 2022)

A ver cómo se las apañan para poner un negro de rey.


----------



## Cave canum (8 Sep 2022)

fluffy dijo:


> Ya estamos en el punto 11, no?



Eso parece. Si ha muerto en Balmoral el protocolo este se trastoca por que tienen que llevar el féretro a Londres en tren. Operación Unicornio le llaman si muere en Escocía.


----------



## Luxfero (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (8 Sep 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> El preparao 2
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183746



Mas bien el oxidao... a este le quedan ya solo un par de veranos y pa la caja.

Le sucedera el CALVO que es hijo de la ladi di y de algun mañaco.

Pero se me ocurre un sucesor mejor:


----------



## kabeljau (8 Sep 2022)

Veréis lo bien que se entierra en Londres, todos con uniforme y el caballo ya viene cagado y meado del establo.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (8 Sep 2022)

Que dice la Masonería de todo esto


----------



## das kind (8 Sep 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Es hora de hora república británica



Islámica, querrá decir.


----------



## pandaGTI (8 Sep 2022)

Creéis que llegó a pincharse la bakuna? Qué sí que es muy vieja y ya le tocaba... Pero su madre no duró más?


----------



## Davistt (8 Sep 2022)

Pero esta señora no era un reptil?


----------



## max power (8 Sep 2022)

Estoy ahora mismo en Londres y no parece haber nada extraño. Esta misma mañana habia miles de personas visitando Buckinham.


----------



## alas97 (8 Sep 2022)

que pongan a la negrac y al calbo de reyes.

y al tuercas que se lo lleven al show de ophra para que cuente las milongas de como su mamá le daba con un bate en los dedos para que se tomará la ginebra en el desayuno.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Sep 2022)

¿Qué pasará cuando muera el emérito? 

Espero que esté todo organizado. Será el primer rey español que muera en ochenta o noventa años.

Suelen morir en el extranjero, eso sí....


----------



## Magick (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nagare1999 (8 Sep 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Qué pasará cuando muera el emérito?
> 
> Espero que esté todo organizado. Será el primer rey español que muera en ochenta o noventa años.
> 
> Suelen morir en el extranjero, eso sí....



Qué pasados unos meses empezará a salir una riada de mierda sobre su vida en la prensa al más puro estilo Savile


----------



## Dadaista (8 Sep 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Qué pasará cuando muera el emérito?
> 
> Espero que esté todo organizado. Será el primer rey español que muera en ochenta o noventa años.
> 
> Suelen morir en el extranjero, eso sí....



Lo pondrán en el Bribón y le pegaran fuego como los vikingos, en Sanxenxo.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (8 Sep 2022)

Y la coronación de Carlos III será el próximo año. Posiblemente en primavera o verano. God save The King.


----------



## LMLights (8 Sep 2022)

Dadaista dijo:


> Lo pondrán en el Bribón y le pegaran fuego como los vikingos, en Sanxenxo.



¿Porqué en Sanxenxo?

Ah, la farlopa para los invitados......


----------



## Vardian (8 Sep 2022)

Otra zorra menos. Ahora a por Kissinger.


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Sep 2022)

Que se lleve al campechano con ella, de pasada.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Sep 2022)

No va a ser un tránsito pacífico.
Cuando vaya hacia el Infierno, por el camino se la va a encontrar a Diana que le va a decir algunas cosas...


----------



## Terminus (8 Sep 2022)

Cuanto desleal súbdito


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Sep 2022)

La Familia Real está esperando a que llegue el Príncipe Harry a Escocia antes de hacer cualquier anuncio, según informa la CNN.


----------



## Clorhídrico (8 Sep 2022)

Deberían aprender de cómo se hacen las cosas de forma austera y elegante:


----------



## ProfeInsti (8 Sep 2022)

Cientos de personas se congregan en los monumentos emblemáticos de la familia real en Londres, donde se están viendo imágenes de ciudadanos rezando y llorando por el estado de salud de la reina Isabel II.


----------



## Luftwuaje (8 Sep 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Deberían aprender de cómo se hacen las cosas de forma austera y elegante:



Yo soy más de dar rienda suelta a los sentimientos, y así espero que se haga:


----------



## midelburgo (8 Sep 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿Qué pasará cuando muera el emérito?
> 
> Espero que esté todo organizado. Será el primer rey español que muera en ochenta o noventa años.
> 
> Suelen morir en el extranjero, eso sí....



Llamarán a la operación: Senequita te espera.


----------



## Andr3ws (8 Sep 2022)

En Sky News ya la dan por muerta.


----------



## kenny220 (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (8 Sep 2022)

Buckingham


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (8 Sep 2022)

El Charles va a ser rey? Si ese la palma en otros 3 o 4 años.

No sería mejor si hijo? El calbo, no el que se casó con la negra meretriz.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (8 Sep 2022)

A la momia beoda le pasa como ha Fidel y a Chavez. No ha muerto. Ella seguira en nuestroa corazones y en lo que nos quede de higado.


----------



## pamplinero (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> ...
> EDITO: Si muere en Balmoral no se aplicaría la ”OPERACION PUENTE DE. LONDRES” sino la OPERACIÓN UNICORNIO”. *Los ingleses asearse no, pero las tonterías estas les encantan.*
> ...



Esto es el mejor resumen del hilo, sin duda.


----------



## Mr.Foster (8 Sep 2022)

Cuanto *chilote* sorbiéndose los mocos...


----------



## Eshpañavabien (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## pepetemete (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.
> 
> EDITO: Si muere en Balmoral no se aplicaría la ”OPERACION PUENTE DE. LONDRES” sino la OPERACIÓN UNICORNIO”. Los ingleses asearse no, pero las tonterías estas les encantan.
> 
> ...



En fin, gilipolleces para mantener a los borregos atentos y sobre todo obedientes, asombrados ante tanto despliegue mientras esperan la cuarta, la quinta y la duodécima si hace falta.


----------



## Plandemista (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mas bien el oxidao... a este le quedan ya solo un par de veranos y pa la caja.
> 
> Le sucedera el CALVO que es hijo de la ladi di y de algun mañaco.
> 
> ...



andrew the virgin spoiler
your majesty the duke of york, hymen destroyer
vice admiral andrew, the cuteness eraser
andrew "when I pull out you instantly get fat and hit the wall" duke of york


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Sep 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Deberían aprender de cómo se hacen las cosas de forma austera y elegante:



ya pero ese señor calvo del video no tenia moqueta en el suelo de la cocina, una vez la pones ya no puedes hacer nada con sobriedad


----------



## Kill33r (8 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.
> 
> EDITO: Si muere en Balmoral no se aplicaría la ”OPERACION PUENTE DE. LONDRES” sino la OPERACIÓN UNICORNIO”. Los ingleses asearse no, pero las tonterías estas les encantan.
> 
> ...




Ardera


----------



## Sardónica (8 Sep 2022)

LA PUTA LAGARTA YA ARDE EN EL INFIERNO.


----------



## Don Meliton (8 Sep 2022)

Borregomatrix exterminables, no ha muerto, eso es lo que os quieren hacer creer. 

Ha vuelto a su guarida en el centro de la tierra.


----------



## max power (8 Sep 2022)

Ya si....estación St Pancras.


----------



## Maddie (8 Sep 2022)

Después de leer este hilo me queda claro que España tiene la mierda monarquía que se merece.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Sep 2022)

el puente ese no se va a caer asi como asi, no lo ha hecho un ingeniero informatico, lo hizo uno de los de verdad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Sep 2022)

Vaya protocolos, la leche

Quiza es la cosa con mas protocolos del mundo


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (8 Sep 2022)

E*LIZARD*BETH

















Kamloops Indian Residential School - Wikipedia


----------



## Trollaco del copón (8 Sep 2022)

Aquí todo será mas sencillo:

"El campechano ha palmao"


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

*llevaban varios dias con el 1776*


 

* Disclosure Library * @DisclosureLibrary  3 minutes ago
So let me get this straight:
Truth Social Q posted about a bloody Queen a few weeks ago, Trump literally played I am Q behind his precipice speech, Kash retruthed that *something would happen soon,*
* and now the Queen dies 1776 days after the first Q drop?*




> September 9, 1776.... historical






> We became the "United States of America"....formerly known as the United Colonies

















sercorimo ...


True Story!! 1776 September 09 Congress renames the nation “United States of America https://www.history.com/this-day-in-history/congress-renames-the-nation-united-states-of-




anonup.com












Gigi 1217


September 9, 1776.... historical We became the "United States of America"....formerly known as the United Colonies.




anonup.com




[Previous Post]
zttps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21328
zttps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21331
ztps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21335
zttps://t.me/DisclosureLibrary/21330 [Q+] 

reina isable de inglaterra muerte london bridge is falling ​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

*ELON MUSK EL 9 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2021*


posteo esto sobre la longevidad de la reina 

Almost exactly a year to the day

​


----------



## Gus Borden (8 Sep 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Aquí todo será mas sencillo:
> 
> "El campechano ha palmao"



Y ahora los deportes.


----------



## AlexLimón99 (8 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Grande Polonia y grande el Reino Unido!
> Pozdrawiam.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183706



Esperaros que ahora llega el pozdrawiam tonto este a soltar la golipollez del día... Madre mía, qué tonto eres; más ridículo y no naces.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Burbunauta (8 Sep 2022)

Pozdrawiam es "Saludos" en polaco. Catalán o polaco auténtico.


----------



## Lagam Bautista (8 Sep 2022)

Hoy especialmente he meado en dirección a GB....


----------



## Vientosolar (8 Sep 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Grande Polonia y *grande el Reino Unido!*
> Pozdrawiam.



Hijo de la gran puta. Alabar a la gran putaña en España debería ser merecedor de ensartarte con una espada y rajarte de abajo a arriba.


----------



## Morototeo (8 Sep 2022)

kakunada, desde que se kakuno ya no ha sido la misma... 
Isabel II anima a la vacunación y cuenta su experiencia: 'No duele nada'


----------



## Karma bueno (8 Sep 2022)

*¡¡¡ God fuck the Queen !!!*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Sep 2022)

numerologia y fechas muerte reina isabel II mezclado con referenciasde Qpost y patrioticas USA ( emancipacion Estados Unidos )










LightHeartAnon • LHA


I found a few moar correlations & put them together for your witnessing enjoyment✨




anonup.com






 ​


----------



## machotafea (8 Sep 2022)

Recuerdos a SATANÁS


----------



## Acidolisergico (8 Sep 2022)

Señor Manolo dijo:


> Ay, si de mi dependiera organizar el cortejo...
> 
> 
> 
> Además que ésto es más realista a lo que es la población de la puta isla ahora mismo.



Puto meme del confinamiento...


----------



## lucky starr (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

Dyna Dozer


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com



 
  ​


----------



## Sergey Vodka (9 Sep 2022)

Eso lo soluciona rápido el "hinjeniero" Calatrava, con su buen hacer ...


----------



## BeninExpress (9 Sep 2022)

Cave canum dijo:


> Al parecer estas serán las palabras con las que se comunicará la muerte de la reina Isabel II a las autoridades del país de los piratas.
> 
> EDITO: Si muere en Balmoral no se aplicaría la ”OPERACION PUENTE DE. LONDRES” sino la OPERACIÓN UNICORNIO”. Los ingleses asearse no, pero las tonterías estas les encantan.
> 
> ...



Te faltó la 28 y 29.

Madrid se bajará los pantalones de forma antológica decretando tres días de luto y anunciando que el Paseo de la Castellana se cambiará a Paseo Queen Elisabeth.


----------



## Déu (9 Sep 2022)

*Divine right of kings*

"In European Christianity, the *divine right of kings*, *divine right*, or *God's mandation* is a political and religious doctrine of political legitimacy of a monarchy. It stems from a specific metaphysical framework in which a monarch is, before birth, pre-ordained to inherit the crown. According to this theory of political legitimacy, the subjects of the crown have actively (and not merely passively) turned over the metaphysical selection of the king's soul – which will inhabit the body and rule them – to God. In this way, the "divine right" originates as a metaphysical act of humility and/or submission towards God. Divine right has been a key element of the legitimation of many absolute monarchies."

"The doctrine asserts that a monarch is not accountable to any earthly authority (such as a parliament) because their right to rule is derived from divine authority. Thus, the monarch is not subject to the will of the people, of the aristocracy, or of any other estate of the realm. It follows that only divine authority can judge a monarch, and that any attempt to depose, dethrone or restrict their powers runs contrary to God's will and may constitute a sacrilegious act. It is often expressed in the phrase _by the Grace of God_, which has historically been attached to the titles of certain reigning monarchs."


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Sep 2022)

Ha sido el azufre


----------



## W.Smith (9 Sep 2022)

Son mensajes entre las élites, siempre usan ese lenguaje críptico, es como si les diera morbo hacerlo a ojos de todo el mundo. Tendrá su significado.


----------



## BigTwentyOne (9 Sep 2022)




----------



## W.Smith (9 Sep 2022)

Lea usted con calma, no me refiero al nombre de operaciones secretas, sino a una forma de comunicación.

Emisor-mensaje-receptor...

Además hablo de las élites no de funcionarios...


----------



## W.Smith (9 Sep 2022)

marionetas de la élite


----------



## W.Smith (9 Sep 2022)

pues para mí son muy obvios los mensajes


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (9 Sep 2022)

estos ingleses......

El dia que el puente de londres se caiga que diran, ¿la Reina ha muerto?


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Sep 2022)

El Presidente Bolsonaro declara tres días de luto en Brasil por la Reina británica.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

no tomar como informacion de insiders ni nada de eso.
el nivel es " nivel foro" de hecho hay gente que especula si Stomr Rider no sera español. y yo he llegado a pensar que incluso mira burbuja
pero bueno. si lo pongo no como algo " super insider" si no para tener una vision de lo que se comenta por ahi que algunos piensan

Reenviado desde
Q) El Jinete de la Tormenta / Página oficial


MUNDO DEL ESTADO PROFUNDO [COLAPSO]
> THE STORM <



Anuncio del VATICANO de que TODOS los activos del sistema bancario central en todo el Globo en casi todos los países deben ser devueltos al Banco del VATICANO. Esto incluye todo el papel/moneda incluyendo Oro, plata, metales preciosos y minerales. TODAS las escrituras y el cobro de deudas relacionadas con los bancos mundiales, los mercados de la vivienda, los préstamos, los servicios comercializados y las deudas deben ser devueltos al VATICANO entre el 1 y el 30 de septiembre.

*_este anuncio MAYOR del VATICANO llega al mismo tiempo ( con una semana de diferencia) la muerte de la Reina de la Majestad del Reino Unido había sido anunciada públicamente *

 
(pero para mis suscriptores de Q El Jinete de la Tormenta había dicho hace tres meses [ellos] se estaban preparando para anunciar su muerte y habían estado preparando los EVENTOS..... Como nosotros dentro del movimiento del Gran Despertar sabíamos que ella fue ejecutada años antes como una advertencia de los GENERALES DE LA ALIANZA MILITAR de que el fin de la CABAL del ESTADO PROFUNDO se acercaba. Su muerte fue grabada y enviada a los LÍDERES [DS] y a los GENERALES MILITARES OSCUROS. GENERALS y fue una Advertencia directa al VATICANO y a la MAFIA KAZARIANA.
Con la ejecución de George Bush Sr. (que planeó el asesinato de JFK y ayudó a dar poder masivo al CABAL mundial en su vida y operó redes de Tráfico Humano con los Clintons C_A) las OPERACIONES Q comenzaron abiertamente en los anillos de corrupción mundial de la Elite del estado profundo.

>Sigue a Q El Jinete de la Tormenta<

>Ahora la muerte de la Reina asegura el [COLAPSO] del régimen del ESTADO PROFUNDO de la CABAL MUNDIAL. Con 14 países controlados por la Reina >incluyendo Australia. Nueva Zelanda. CANADA ..... Ahora estos ciertos países se dirigen a un ESTADO REPUBLICANO
Que desde hace tiempo querían liberarse del control británico y de la Reina. ( Lo que todo esto significa es que el PIB de estos países en Trillones$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ >Dejará de pagar el régimen de la Monarquía Real instalada por la CABAL. Lo que significa que las participaciones del imperio británico y la compañía en 14 condados de todo el mundo DEJARÁN DE PAGAR LOS FONDOS DE LA MANCHA/CONEXIÓN DE LAS OPERACIONES DE LAVADO DE DINERO EN EL MUNDO A TRAVÉS DEL REINO UNIDO. CANADA. UCRANIA. RUSIA. ALEMANIA. AUSTRIA. SUIZA,.NUEVA ZELANDA, AUSTRALIA , SUDÁFRICA.>EL VATICANO<

Ahora con el VATICANO con Miedo a perder sus activos y el control a través del Mundo [ ellos] han pedido a STATE Street, VANGUARD, BLACKROCK que devuelvan los activos al Banco del VATICANO mientras el mundo [ COLAPSO] CONTINÚA.

Seguir> Q El jinete de la tormenta
____
>}CABLES: Detrás de las escenas en el VATICANO altos cardenales, oficiales leales a la mafia kazaria, líderes jesuitas y las Noches de Malta han sido encerrados (encarcelados dentro de los muros del Vaticano y no pueden salir de la finca) ///
>Operaciones militares han tomado silenciosamente la
Cadena de mando en el imperio del VATICANO.

Esta cadena de mando de la orden Militar de las Noches de Malta controlan y habían instalado la ONU. con el control de KAZARIAN.

Con el dinero cesando y desapareciendo rápidamente a través de los países de la UE .... OTAN. La ONU. están dentro de una Batalla para reunir dinero.... Y las INFLUENCIAS están fuera de control mientras Alemania esconde sus últimas cajas de Oro . SUIZA esconde el oro, el VATICANO pide que se devuelvan todos los activos y se guarden en el Banco del VATICANO. . Y ahora con la Reina muriendo los países , CANADA, Australia, y varios otros se están separando de la MONARQUÍA CONTROLADA POR LA CABALLA y el dinero se está agotando rápidamente.

>Alemania se espera que sea el primer país de la UE en CAER en la región central con el inicio de la LEY MILITAR MARSHAL.
>Francia le seguirá
>Reino Unido a seguir
>ITALIA

LAS SIGUIENTES ETAPAS DEL INTENTO DESESPERADO DE [DS] PARA DESVIAR LA ATENCIÓN DEL COLAPSO ES CREAR UN EVENTO NUCLEAR O UN EVENTO DEL ESCENARIO MUNDIAL 911_
____
Dentro de la tormenta del siglo

Abróchense los cinturones de seguridad
Q
____
Y asegúrense de abastecerse de alimentos y bienes...
La mierda va a golpear el ventilador (s)


2.7K viewsItzaDEWsy,


> DEEP STATE WORLD [COLLAPSE]
> >THE STORM<
> 
> VATICAN announcement of ALL Central BANKING system assets across the Globe in nearly every country must be returned to the VATICAN Bank. This includes all paper/coin money including Gold, silver, precious metals and minerals. ALL deeds and collection of debts connected to World banks, housing markets, loans,marketed services and debts must Returned to the VATICAN between September 1 through September 30 .
> ...



2.7K viewsItzaDEWsy, 12:55
12:55
Después del anuncio de la muerte de la reina y el Papa ordenando todos los activos transferidos al Vaticano que estoy asumiendo todas las entidades bancarias Rothschild y filiales, no tengo ninguna duda de octubre rojo significado múltiple es movimiento DeepState para bloquear el dinero.

Esa cuenta Ezra mientras que ni idea de si legítimo o no puede ignorar que ha sido bastante en.

Poniendo la situación junto con los mensajes de Q con respecto a los disturbios organizados a través de las principales ciudades y 1 evento, mi mejor conjetura es que vienen en algún momento en octubre, cuando los resultados del PIB Q3 se liberan, el mercado va a tanque duro y ningún presentador de noticias o BidAn será capaz de convencer incluso el libtard más tonto por ahí que no es tanking.

DeepState pulsará el botón y bloqueará las cuentas de acceso y culpará a la "Depresión" fabricada. (Trump siempre tiene razón)

Cuando las tarjetas dejen de funcionar....

Se producirán corridas bancarias y disturbios. Octubre Rojo. El viernes negro no va a ayudar esta vez.

Tengan provisiones y efectivo a mano antes de fin de mes. Que no cunda el pánico. No hay duda de que los Patriotas tienen un contramovimiento.

Todos sabemos que el mercado tiene que caer de todos modos.

No es un asesor financiero. La escritura está en las paredes.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator​


----------



## ProfeInsti (9 Sep 2022)

* El Rey Carlos III nombra a su hijo Guillermo y a su nuera Kate Príncipes de Gales.*


----------



## W.Smith (9 Sep 2022)

Genial, pues esa facción de élite/funcionario se envía mensajes a vista de todo el mundo en los medios, mensajes no nombres de operaciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Sep 2022)

*Pope dissolves Knights of Malta leadership, issues new constitution*
By Philip Pullella









Pope dissolves Knights of Malta leadership, issues new constitution


Pope Francis dissolved the leadership of the Knights of Malta, the global Catholic religious order, and installed a provisional government ahead of the election of a new Grand Master.




www.reuters.com















Members of the Order of the Knights of Malta arrive in St. Peter Basilica for their 900th anniversary in Vatican February 9, 2013. REUTERS/Alessandro Bianchi/File Photo


> VATICAN CITY, Sept 3 (Reuters) - Pope Francis on Saturday dissolved the leadership of the Knights of Malta, the global Catholic religious order and humanitarian group, and installed a provisional government ahead of the election of a new Grand Master.
> 
> The change, which the pope issued in a decree, came after five years of often acrimonious debate within the order and between some top members of the old guard and the Vatican over a new constitution that some feared would weaken its sovereignty.
> 
> ...



The new constitution eliminates the nobility rule as well as the tradition of Grand Masters being elected for life.

"It will be more democratic. The question of nobility has now become secondary," Tomasi said.

Future Grand Masters will be elected for 10-year terms, renewable only once, and will have to step down at age 85.

Reformers, backed by the Vatican, had called for a more transparent government to bring in fresh blood and allow the order to better respond to the massive growth it has seen in recent years.​


----------



## sans-pisito (10 Sep 2022)

randomizer dijo:


>



Spitting Image - I'm Queen

www.dailymotion.com/video/x2uxw1a


----------

